

Marissa Mayer's brother gets probation - McKittrick
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Brother-of-Yahoo-CEO-gets-probation-3866345.php

======
paulerdos
Only probation for what was effectively attempted murder. If I was her, I
would have shot him. He's going to hurt someone else eventually.

